# Time Travel



## Eldo (Jan 2, 2005)

*I am fascinated by time travel.  I would like to travel back to my teens and right injustices that happened to me.  I would also like to watch a military battle from a safe distance and Spartan warriors training.  *

*When would you like to travel to and why?  *


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jan 2, 2005)

Eldo said:
			
		

> *I am fascinated by time travel. I would like to travel back to my teens and right injustices that happened to me. I would also like to watch a military battle from a safe distance and Spartan warriors training. *
> 
> *When would you like to travel to and why? *


Eldo...over on the History board, we talked a bit about this quite a while ago, in a thread called "What history would you most like to visit".  Edit: I tried to link to that thread, but I can't get the link to work, so I'll bump the thread for you so that you can go over to the History board and read what some of us have alredy said about this subject.

It is an interesting question, of course. I've got lots of different times and places I'd like to visit. Rome during the time that Michelangelo was painting the Sistine Ceiling. The Middle East during the time right after Christ, to see how the early Christian church really got organized. England during the reign of Henry VIII. Southwestern Colorado during the time the cliff dwellings were being built at Mesa Verde. With the first immigrants to the North American continent, to see when and how they really got here. I could go on and on.
I am fascinated by history, and so I would like to go back to different times and places to see what really happened, and to see how what happened was different than the stories that have come down to us about those times and places.


----------



## Neil040 (Jan 8, 2005)

I am going to have to gather my thoughts for this one, as it has been a fascination of mine ever since I read my first time travel book..

In the meantime the first thought that does come to mind is the choice of how you think of this.. in the other thread (which is on my list of threads to read here now I have found you lot!) and also in this one.. the assumption seems to be what time in HISTORY would you like to visit... for me, while that is fascinating to me and have often considered also, the first thing that comes to my mind is how far into the FUTURE I would like to travel!   lol   I guess its a question of forward or reverse gear!

I would love to see how the hell they get us humans out of this global cess pool the world is sinking ever deeper into... and in fact IF they do... and if then WHEN!  While I despair often at the state of the world, one thing that I have always liked about the people who write science fiction is that there is a sense of optimism within the genre generally.. optimism that we actually WILL indeed have a future!

But I would like to visit a time when I could stand on the terraformed surface of Mars... see the moons of Jupiter...  ask how the colonisation of new and exciting planets in far away solar systems is going.. and discover the most interesting alien races yet encountered..

Above all else.. I would like to visit a time when petty diseases of the body are a thing of history... when longevity is the norm and I can get away from a sense of deep and growing annoyance that we simply do not have enough TIME on earth!


----------



## ommigosh (Jan 8, 2005)

Yep, it would be fascinating to visit the future, for sure.  

 As for the past, I don't know what the fascination is with  visiting battles all the time.  Personally, I think it would be absolutely horrific to watch real people getting hacked to pieces.  The fear, the blood and the smells of any battle field would be most unpleasant to experience I am sure.  I suppose the battles which have happened have happened and there is nothing we can do to change that - but going along to see it all as a spectator just seems a bit, well, ghoulish.  I suppose an awful lot of human history is pretty unpleasant though.  It seems to be just the way we are.

 I guess I'd rather be able to go back and see more mundane things like what everyday life was like in medieval cities (probably no bed of roses, I know!). Or maybe to see how the place where I live has changed throughout the ages.  I'd love to see the construction of castles, stone circles and cities.  It'd be interesting to see the people carved all the intriguing Pictish symbol stones (and find out what really happened to the Picts themselves).

 I'm sure there's loads of real interest in history without having to endure the brutality of battle.


----------



## Stargazer1976 (Jan 8, 2005)

As Al Bundy would say "What are we gunna do next. Go back to the day I was concieved and watch my Father invent the condom."


----------



## AmonRa (Jan 8, 2005)

i think people want to go back to big battles is because, if there was never one single battle in human history, even though we may be living peacfully, we would still all be living in huts farming pigs  . i dont no where i'd like to travel back to, but i'd like to travel to the first time man sets on mars (although i may live to see that anyway), the first time we meet either alien life or alien inteligent life. and if the human race lives long enough i'd like to be there when they find the meaning of existence


----------



## Circus Cranium (Jan 9, 2005)

I'd like to go back to the primordial ooze, or whatever happened to start life. And then, I'd like to see the real evolution, alien infestation, divine intervention, or whatever the hell it was that spawned humanity as a species. On the way back I'll stop off in Shakespeare's time and catch a showing of Macbeth.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jan 9, 2005)

I am writing this message now, and you are reading this now.  Yet these two "nows" are separated in time.  I _*am*_ a time traveller.


----------



## Neil040 (Jan 9, 2005)

angrybuddhist said:
			
		

> I am writing this message now, and you are reading this now. Yet these two "nows" are separated in time. I _*am*_ a time traveller.


You certainly are!  What an amazing feat!  But this I like.. a positive approach!

I probably shouldn't say this here in public.. but I am presently in the early stages of developing a time device.. now I am aiming for a modest first machine..  one that cant send people but can merely detect future and past television signals.. not interested so much in the past again.. (apart from a few good sci fi series that they wont repeat on television!)  but my first trial will attempt to watch cnbc news from the next day...  with this I shall finally crack my stock trading BIG TIME and will become fabulously rich!  Some of which I will plough back into a people moving time machine...


----------



## AmonRa (Jan 10, 2005)

angrybuddhist said:
			
		

> I am writing this message now, and you are reading this now. Yet these two "nows" are separated in time. I _*am*_ a time traveller.


lol clever  

but isnt that just the same thing as shouting at some one at the other end of a field... the sound from your mouth and the light from your body enters their ear/eye at a later time than u send it


----------



## ommigosh (Jan 11, 2005)

angrybuddhist said:
			
		

> I am writing this message now, and you are reading this now.  Yet these two "nows" are separated in time.  I _*am*_ a time traveller.




Now, now.  Don't get all paradoxical on us, please, angrybuddhist!


AmonRa said :_i think people want to go back to big battles is because, if there was never one single battle in human history, even though we may be living peacfully, we would still all be living in huts farming pigs _

Sure, point taken, important battles have shaped our histories and have provided many turning points down through the ages but I still think it would be pretty ghastly to go along and watch one for the fun(!) of it.
Was glad to see that the other similar thread about time travel (mentioned by littlemissattitude) has some great (non battle) ideas for historical destination in it.


----------



## angrybuddhist (Jan 12, 2005)

AmonRa said:
			
		

> lol clever
> 
> but isnt that just the same thing as shouting at some one at the other end of a field... the sound from your mouth and the light from your body enters their ear/eye at a later time than u send it


 You've almost solved it.


----------



## Maryjane (Jan 12, 2005)

_*Well by the time this message gets ot anyone to read it will probably be a message from 15 minutes in the past . I would like to go back and see the Aztec  pyramisds in Peru, were some of the tunnels realy connected to Africa? or possibly Atlantis? and the Mayan ruins in Mexico and the great pyramids in Egipt being built and the tower of Babel was it a space elevator? *_


----------



## Hellsheep (Jan 12, 2005)

Maryjane said:
			
		

> _*Well by the time this message gets ot anyone to read it will probably be a message from 15 minutes in the past . I would like to go back and see the Aztec pyramisds in Peru, were some of the tunnels realy connected to Africa? or possibly Atlantis? and the Mayan ruins in Mexico and the great pyramids in Egipt being built and the tower of Babel was it a space elevator? *_


Eg*y*pt

I can tell you right now, even without a time-machine, such tunnels didn't, don't and won't exist, Atlantis was only Platon's dream and the fictive tower of Babel wasn't a space elevator.


How about reshaping history? Wouldn't that be fun?


----------



## Leto (Jan 12, 2005)

Will go into a future to have the opportunity to set foot on our first extra-solar system colony.


----------



## zorcarepublic (Jan 13, 2005)

What sort of time travel are we talking here? Because we _are _time travellers already-we travel forward in time...


----------



## Maryjane (Jan 13, 2005)

_*There's a post missing?
  Anyway I had just responded that my above post is just a, "what if" I know, I don't often do that, I usually quote  scientific fact or theoery . The tunnels under the Peru  ruins that go out a way under the Pacific ocean and abruptly stops is true, these were discoverd sometime back in the  70's the walls were as smooth as glass. And as for Atlantis it was never disproved or proved,  some researchers are still to this day looking for clues of this mythical city. Just like the Sumarian cyvilization that was supposedly more advanced then the Egiptions was once thought to be legend until they dug up the ruins of one of their cities and proved the elgend to be true.  As for Babel was it just legand? Or was it one of the greates man made wonders of the times, maybe greater then even the pyramids?

 My future dream would be to be one of the first astronauts to explore Mars. Especially the Cidonia area.
*_


----------



## PERCON (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

I don't want to dampen the spirits of anyone on this site but time travel isn't possible, if it was someone would have travelled back to tell us of the amazing invention. Anyway I don't think the past exists, it is recorded in our memories but we will never see or experience those exact events again. The future hasn't happened yet because that is determined by what we do now. So the present is the only time that exists. 

In about 20 years a meteor could possibly collide with Earth. Shown below is the picture of the collision to the greatest degree of accuracy possible. Those waves will decimate millions, if not billions, of lives. This meteor can be stopped but only if a plan is arranged soon. A concentrated solar laser is the most effective way of destroying the meteor, although by destroying it many more mini meteors that may or may not be dissolved by our atmosphere will hit the ground causing, in proportion, even more damage. In this case perhaps doing the conventional 'hoping for the best' tactic may actually be the best solution. Time will tell.







*PERCON -
"Time doesn't wait for the impatient ones, yet the patient ones have no concern for time waiting"*


----------



## Hypes (May 6, 2005)

Actually, considering that the only way we have of measuring reality is through our senses, all of which operate at less than the speed of light, therefore everything we consider _present_ is actually _past_.



> if it was someone would have travelled back to tell us of the amazing invention.



Two arguments immediately come to mind. 1) What if they chose a later year? Perhaps they decided 2006, or 2010? 2) You have to consider human disbelief. Would you believe a fellow who told you he was from the future?


----------



## AmonRa (May 6, 2005)

there is also the possibility of creating paradoxes... if time travel was invented in the year 3000, they went back to the year 2005 and told us that they have created a time machine... we might make our own which would meen that time travel was invented in 2005, not 3000


----------



## PERCON (May 6, 2005)

Hi, Percon here again.

Paradoxes could prove useful or utterly fatal. If someone could actually travel back in time and get someone else to invent time travel early, then when the time traveller goes back to the time he came from, the world could have moved on for the better and his time machine will be out of date by however many thousand years. This means someone could, for example, clone a lot of humans then travel forward in time and see the clones when they're of the right age to train for, work or even war. It is a daunting prospect that someone could travel into someone's past and kill them off, whilst that person knew nothing of it the 'present'. I don't think time travel is a good idea personally, although it sounds intriguing if only one person had a time machine, hmmmm.

By the way the mention of the meteor earlier in this thread may not be completly true, although NASA are looking into it. Keep checking the news!  

_*PerCon*_


----------



## Hypes (May 6, 2005)

So we turned you around this quickly?


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 7, 2005)

I saw a DeLorean speed past me the other day, then whoosh it disappeared leaving a trail of flaming tyre tracks.


----------



## Hypes (May 7, 2005)

Oooh.


----------



## PERCON (May 19, 2005)

I think we should all think of time travel as something magical, since it's much more complicated than we could understand.  

I'll leave with a question,

*If I gave you the option of travelling anywhere in time, but once you got there you couldn't go anywhere else, where would you go? 
*
_PERCON

_p.s I think human curiosity is fascinating, travelling in time, hehe, whatever next...


----------



## AmonRa (May 20, 2005)

well not to the future because u dont no whats there, you could appear on an earth with no air and promtly die. and i no that the past sucks so im happy here     but if i was to go anywhere then i'd go to the time of hitler and assasinate him


----------



## PERCON (May 21, 2005)

lol. Interesting. Assasinate Hitler. That would actually save a lot of lives, I like that idea.  

Personally though, I'd leave time as it is and history as it is. By changing the end date of the war many things may have been different now. Well by changing anything in the past today could be a very different place. Of course the change would be invisible to our minds because we will be used to it. After all it would have happened decades, if not centuries ago, we wouldn't know any different. 

I'd actually leave the war alone, the casualties suffered in both World Wars should teach all the manics out there that trying to become famous or well-known for killing innocent people is NOT the way forward, for anyone!

I'd like to leave on that note, lol  

Ah wait, another question,

*If I gave you the option of going back into your past to change something in your life knowing it would alter you and the world around you, would you do it?

PERCON*


----------



## PERCON (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.johntitor.com/

A time traveller from the year 2036...

... Believe what you want.


_PERCON_


----------



## lucifer_principle (Aug 8, 2005)

Basically if I walk from one end of my study to the other I would be technically travelling to the future, and if I walk back to my initial position I will be travelling back in time(as long as i take the same space). From this experiment it looks as though time travel is utterly impossible, at least not without a parallel universe; two study rooms, that way I may set my clocks in each room as I wish. Personally I think creating a fully functioning human being is more feasible than travelling through time. Unless time is the divide between two universes. But then time is space, which is infinite. Maybe we should call it travelling through space or space travelling for clearification purposes. Just hope no one ends up in a 2 dimentional space.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Aug 8, 2005)

For one I do not believe time travel is physically possible, nor would it be morally viable.  The option to go back in time and effect choices made, lessons not learned, in the hopes of creating a better life would be unimaginable-for better or worse, with a 50/50 shot at either.  Not a chance I would take.  Also, imagine the germs you would carry back in time if you went backwards.  We have all been innoculated, and carry germs and viruses never heard of thousands of years ago.  All that aside, in my research I have come to the opinion that time travel is simply impossible.  Time does not exist in a finite dimension, I think it is more like an illusion.  

But, were it possible, I would go back and slap the hoo ha out of a lot of people.  I would also like to go back to the time when my kids were infants, before tv and nintendo and school and especially, before they could talk!


----------



## PERCON (Aug 14, 2005)

The past doesn't exist and the future doesn't yet exist so travelling to either is impossible.

_PERCON_


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 15, 2005)

dustinzgirl said:
			
		

> ...were it possible, I would go back and slap the hoo ha out of a lot of people.


...a new item has been added to my time travel to do list.


----------



## Slider1 (Sep 18, 2005)

Eldo said:
			
		

> *I am fascinated by time travel. I would like to travel back to my teens and right injustices that happened to me. I would also like to watch a military battle from a safe distance and Spartan warriors training. *
> 
> *When would you like to travel to and why? *


 

Will be quite good for your history lessons?


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 18, 2005)

Slider1 said:
			
		

> Will be quite good for your history lessons?


That's a great idea - make a change from searching through history books!

OBTW cyborg - is that new item still on your time travel to do list?


----------



## Tim Bond (Sep 18, 2005)

i would like 'now' unedited, fully understood and clear - no bondage of past memories, false constructs of perceptual filtering set up by my beleifs, no apprehension for the future - just full on 'now', in the moment at every moment. perfect mind perfect movement.

just the void

like all tao, zen ect... not chained to petty sensation, emotions, false intellect - that would be 'really' being 'now' - to become desireless and spontaniously obtain truth of existance in mind and action.

but, since someone already made a time machine earlier in the postings and plans to make lots of cash - wait for me - i want to see (get to use) a viking sword in action - i might even cheat and help them establish a colony on america so they could do all the plundering, killing, and land-ownership first - just to see what happens. 

forget greenland guys - keep going and just communicate more - greenland ain't really so nice and green if you havn't noticed by now.


----------



## mikeo (Sep 18, 2005)

PERCON said:
			
		

> lol. Interesting. Assasinate Hitler. That would actually save a lot of lives, I like that idea.



I seem to remember a time travel based exactly on this - the Hitler he encountered was much more reasonable and sane that the Hitler he was expecting, a real humanist, but he killed him, knowing full well from his history lessons that Hitler turned out to be an unstable lunatic. The last things the assasin heard after achieving his goal (as he was caught, and killed, I think) was two senior nazis talking of how they couldn't admit Hitler was dead, so they were going to replace him with his twin (or clone, I can't remember). Only thing was, they were worried that his twin was both aggressive and unstable... 



> *If I gave you the option of going back into your past to change something in your life knowing it would alter you and the world around you, would you do it?
> PERCON*



Something in my past? If I were to really do something, it'd be to get back in time, and somehow explain to myself in university that I should drop out, and either create a search engine and portal, or join that new company "Google."

(I was in uni from 93-97)

Mind you, who knows what would happen if I really met myself? It's infeasible really, because as soon as I change my path, my future self likely wouldn't get the same opportunity. And if he did, what would he choose? And then who'd come back to tell me about Google? Gah - this is the problem with time travel - it just doesn't hold together logically.


----------



## AmonRa (Sep 18, 2005)

> Something in my past? If I were to really do something, it'd be to get back in time, and somehow explain to myself in university that I should drop out, and either create a search engine and portal, or join that new company "Google."
> 
> (I was in uni from 93-97)
> 
> Mind you, who knows what would happen if I really met myself? It's infeasible really, because as soon as I change my path, my future self likely wouldn't get the same opportunity. And if he did, what would he choose? And then who'd come back to tell me about Google? Gah - this is the problem with time travel - it just doesn't hold together logically.


 
it would only work if you met yourself from the future, was told to join google, joined google, then went back in time and told ur self to join google 

you can't change your own path because it's allready been paved  but you can go back in time to another dimmension and change an identical version of ur self's path


----------



## dreamwalker (Sep 23, 2005)

PERCON said:
			
		

> The past doesn't exist and the future doesn't yet exist so travelling to either is impossible.
> 
> _PERCON_


^^thats rubbish

According to physics time exists just as the other 3 dimentions we are currently aware of today. Things simply don't just exist for the specific moment that you (a being who can only understand time to be as such) percieve to do. If you could do some research on time, then you'd actually find out how magically complex it is, and why many scientists are very causious of making comments such as that^^


----------



## Quokka (Sep 23, 2005)

dreamwalker said:
			
		

> ^^thats rubbish
> 
> According to physics time exists just as the other 3 dimentions we are currently aware of today. Things simply don't just exist for the specific moment that you (a being who can only understand time to be as such) percieve to do. If you could do some research on time, then you'd actually find out how magically complex it is, and why many scientists are very causious of making comments such as that^^


 
The current flavour of the month seems to be seven dimensions (though its about due to change by now)  . It's been proven by experiments, not theory, that time is relative and as such travel forward (according to an observer) _must_ be possible, backwards is going to remain debatable for a time yet.  

So far I still like the theories discussed in Benford's _Timescape, _Not that alot of people smarter than me wouldn't disagree....


----------



## PERCON (Sep 25, 2005)

I know that time is one of the most complex things out there, I never said it wasn't, so even what the great scientists of today are saying nowadays could, in decades to come, be wrong. 

I respect your opinion that my explanation is rubbish Dreamwalker, really I do. After reading it again I agree with you, it is rubbish since I have no firm understanding of time and neither does anyone else on this planet, believe what you want, it just proves people still have faith in science (which I'm glad about), still have hope that we can defy anything we come up against.

What if we can't ever manipulate time or grasp a firm understanding of it? What if for once humanity has no way of making a break-through to a new area of understanding? 

Just a thought...

_PERCON_


----------



## Prefx (Sep 25, 2005)

An interesting idea I came across on another forum was that "UFO's" are actually us in the future. Not saying I believe that, but a man can dream- no?

Anyway, I think I would tempt everything and go back to the days Jesus Christ supposidly existed. I'm an atheist mind you, but I keep an open mind about me. And I would just like to solve one more riddle that puzzles me every day..

Tempting the God(s), you could say.


----------



## PERCON (Sep 25, 2005)

Although I am an atheist also, I believe that Jesus Christ did exist, seems to make no sense to anyone when I say that but I have reasoning, hear me out. I don't believe that Jesus was the son of God, however I do believe that one man can be such an inspiration to all around him that his name can be graced in books and in tales. 

I recently came across a page from the bbc website about the documentary 'Did Jesus die?' which was shown at the start of September, it says this:

_'This film investigates the variety of stories surrounding the New Testament account of the crucifixion, death, resurrection and ascension of Jesus, by interviewing historians, theologians and historical researchers. This exploration of the latest theories about what really happened to Jesus 2000 years ago uncovers some surprising possibilities. 

At the heart of the mystery is the suspicion that Jesus might not actually have died on the cross. The film concludes that it was perfectly possible to survive crucifixion in the 1st Century - there are records of people who did. But if Jesus survived, what happened to him afterwards? 

One of the most remarkable stories concerns the charismatic preacher Jus Asaf (Leader of the Healed) who arrived in Kashmir in around 30 AD. Just before he died at the age of 80, Jus Asaf claimed that he was in fact Jesus Christ and the programme shows his tomb, next to which are his carved footprints which bear the scars of crucifixion.'_

This to me seems like one of two things, either it's true, or that Jus Asaf was someone who wanted to be Jesus. (Very much like some of the fanatics of famous people nowadays want to be like their idols, or even _*be *_them). 

I know this is very off topic from time travel, but I'm still interested in this area.

_PERCON -_ 'Mental Innovator'


----------



## A1ien (Nov 7, 2005)

Eldo said:
			
		

> *I am fascinated by time travel. I would like to travel back to my teens and right injustices that happened to me. I would also like to watch a military battle from a safe distance and Spartan warriors training. *
> 
> *When would you like to travel to and why? *


 
The problem is, if you righted the injustices would you be the same person? And if you righted them in the past, the future you that had his problems righted would be a different person and would not have any injustices to right so you in the present would not exist, so you couldnt right the injustices and so on and so on...


----------



## scalem X (Nov 7, 2005)

Mmm if it was possible I would probably too try to witness some battles (middle ages, feudal japan, mongolian invasion of china, battles at sea,...)
Still I think it would be frustrating to see how wrong historians are I guess.


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 12, 2005)

If I could time travel I'd like to go back and converse with some of the great fantasy and horror authors of bygone eras. So cool....


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 23, 2005)

Im curious as to why there is a 'thumbs down' at attached to this thread. And as for the subject matter and the forum it is presented in, the debate aught to stick to the feasability of time-travel in real life.
As PERCON originally said here, *time travel is not possible*.
And for all of those of us who believe this as fact unto our dying day, well, Im sure noone in the future will come back to haunt me, since that would be a terrible waste of thier efforts and there are surely better things for them to get up to! (Thats the fiction/fantasy side of me speaking)
I'd also like to go into a theological debate about Christianity and its origins but that may just bore the socks off anyone....


----------



## scalem X (Dec 23, 2005)

In fact time travel is possible and even more, humans have done it.
The fact is that if one in space spends less time than one on earth. The problem is that it is attached to the speed in which you travel. To actually go back in the future rather than gain some parts of a second to someone on earth one should travel beyond the speed of light.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 23, 2005)

Im sorry to say that is not time-travel as such. Einstein's Relativity is what you are refering to, 'scalem X'.


----------



## Harpo (Jan 31, 2013)

After having been a member of this forum for well over six years, and being a big fan of Time Travel as a future reality as well as the various fictional versions of it, I am surprised that I haven't previously stumbled upon this old discussion of the subject.

My opinion on the forthcoming reality of Time Travel is, as stated elsewhere, that when they're eventually invented, Time Machines will be machines in which a person can travel forward and backward in time, throughout the operational existence of that machine (think of a railway line for an analogy - you can travel all the way to both ends of the line, or stop at any point between the ends, but the line itself stays where it is)
And therefore, the reason no time travellers have been spotted is that the first Time Machine has yet to be built.  When that happens, travellers from the future of that machine will arrive in it - the first to arrive will be regarded as the temporal equivalent of Neil Armstrong.  Closely followed by his agent, of course, and papparazzi from the future wanting to document the moment (and, weirdly, having grown up seeing their own photographs in history books on the subject.)


----------

